# foodchain



## Johnald Chaffinch (Jan 29, 2007)

by Catherine Chalmers

http://www.catherinechalmers.com


----------



## Rick (Jan 29, 2007)

Thats cool. Tomato worms don't actually eat the tomatoes though, they eat the leaves.


----------



## robo mantis (Jan 29, 2007)

so those are fake pics? i hope so because the poor mantis died


----------



## OGIGA (Jan 29, 2007)

OH man, I hate tomato hornworms. I had a tomato plant a long time ago and it had horn worms all over it. If that ever happens again, I think I know what to do.


----------

